# do you have a farm Facebook page?



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

Wondering how many of you have Farm Facebook pages? I would like to "Like" your page and have you "Like" mine. I love seeing what other breeders are doing.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/RuedyRanch :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

liked yours. 
Here is mine... http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freedom-Star-Farm-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/121645621244265


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

Your bucks are very handsome! Love the beards! I "liked" your page. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Liked them both

www.facebook.com/rebelyellfarm


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep started one about a month ago. http://www.facebook.com/pages/COSO-Farm ... 58?sk=wall


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

I have one! I need to update alot of the pictures.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Cottonwood-Croft/147213951974428


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I do not have a FB page for the goats..but I "liked" everyones! Very nice!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's mine  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shekinah- ... 1803039445


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is mine  I just started it the other day so not super interesting, but here ya go! :hi5: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lost-Prai ... 66?sk=wall


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Calico ... 2764715308


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's mine! I'm off to check out and like everyone else's! What a great idea to increase numbers and get everyone's names out there.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Eripho ... 0439012266


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is mine  http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Taras- ... 5238886193


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Liked all of them that were new to me. :thumb:


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

Your sites are all awesome! Thanks for all the responses. It will be nice to share pics with other goat lovers too!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is mine http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ober-Ridg ... 7730943482


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Mine is https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Sunny ... 7551303020


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Just-Kidd ... 1856692561

This is mine, the name will be changing soon, but the I'll update when that happens.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I think I'm all caught up now. Like me back, please.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pea-Peeps/200197593357002


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

I "Liked" all of your pages. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

OK finally got caught up I think on liking everyones...as always share the love 

www.facebook.com/rebelyellfarm


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/Hawksviewfarm

This is mine...Now I will have to go get caught up on the others I don't have. Thanks for posting-it is good to do every now and then!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Added everyone! Would love you all to "like" us back  
(I'm the gal in scrubs with a Friesian hanging over her shoulder)


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

I just liked yours I love your cover photo by the way, very cute!

Heres mine!
https://www.facebook.com/TwistedVinesFarm?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/PhoenixDown-Farm/136510583125084

That is mine, I am going to go through and like everyone elses now.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Liked everyone. OMG your profile pic is so cute! Want both of those kids!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Liked all of them! What a great idea!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

here is mine  of to check others i love looking at everyones FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joy-Bell-Farm/134573876610131


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I am working on liking every ones fb pages...please like mine. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rocky-Ridge-Farm/265587983495559. I am having so much 
fun with fb. And, it's a great marketing tool. We will have some exciting additions this spring.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Just spent the last couple days making a Facebook page for my little farm, and found this thread and liked everyones. Heres mine.

https://www.facebook.com/MellowMeadows?cropsuccess


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here you go, my Mom is the one who writes everything:

https://www.facebook.com/BillyJoesFoodFarm


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Fairly certain I have "liked" those listed... heres my Farm FB link https://www.facebook.com/pages/Doll...at-Milk-soap/235605999812643?sk=wall&filter=2


----------



## CrossedFlagsAcres (Mar 31, 2013)

What a good idea! I will go through and like all of these when I have some more time! Here is ours. We just started it so not much to it yet.

https://www.facebook.com/catrina.tassinari.3


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

Here mine and I will like everyones too  
https://www.facebook.com/GoldenSealNubians

Oops, ETA I accidentally liked as my personal page on most of them. (Crystal Dyck)


----------



## DoraBud (Jan 5, 2013)

Working on liking all the one's before me. Our's is https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hardway-Ranch/225390110829166.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Facebook.com/redmuttranch

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Love looking at all these pages! Here's ours: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## RockinRexonsManchas (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's our farm page:
Rockin' Rexon's Mini-Farm & Rabbitry
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rockin-Rexons-Mini-farm-Rabbitry/195814377117298








and our Doberman breeder page:
Rockin' Rexon's Doberman's
://www.facebook.com/RockinRexonsDobermans


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

I liked everyones page that has posted before ill check back more to see new posts  https://www.facebook.com/HouseElfLamanchas


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I liked everyone so far  heres my link http://facebook.com/MotleyBoerGoatRanch


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I only have one like on my page that isn't one of my close friends LOL. Maybe my post got lost in the mix since it was the last one the last page. Here is a shameless repost of my Facebook page LOL.

https://www.facebook.com/MellowMeadows?fref=ts


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I went and liked all the pages I hadn't already "liked" So please go and like my page now 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bit-of-Everything-Farm/229113400436044

Thanks!


----------



## AlvesiesGoats (Mar 19, 2013)

Ooh, good idea. I am off,to like. Here is ours
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Casual-Goat-Family-Farm/172379619585597

Just made it yesterday actually.


----------



## AlvesiesGoats (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I liked them all, though a few links didn't seem to work...not sure why


----------



## mdlopez (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread! I just made a page the other day and have lots to add to it. Would love to have you like our page: https://www.facebook.com/MountainMiniNigerians

We have Nigerian Dwarf goats and are located in SW Colorado. I will go to your farm pages and like them, too. It's so great to connect to people who understand a crazy goat lady like me!!


----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

Ours is

https://www.facebook.com/Rick.togg?ref=tn_tnmn

Hope I did this right


----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

Well that only took about 6 tries!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is our page:
https://www.facebook.com/TexasSkyz


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

redmuttranch said:


> Facebook.com/redmuttranch
> 
> Redmuttranch.weebly.com


Yours doesn't come up for me



TVFarm said:


> Well that only took about 6 tries!


Yours doesn't give me an option to "like" it for some reason.


----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

Yours doesn't give me an option to "like" it for some reason.[/QUOTE]

There should be a friend button. Ours is done as a regular profile page.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh man. Ill have to look into that! I wonder why it isnt working!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

TiffofMo said:


> here is mine  of to check others i love looking at everyone's FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joy-Bell-Farm/134573876610131


I have a new page. My old page acted up on me and i stopped getting updates. I still have it going as its loaded with pics. My new page is 
https://www.facebook.com/joybell.farm.3


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

TiffofMo said:


> I have a new page. My old page acted up on me and i stopped getting updates. I still have it going as its loaded with pics. My new page is
> https://www.facebook.com/joybell.farm.3


you wouldnt happen to know how ot like your page would you i cant find the like button anywhere LOL!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I just started ours last night

www.facebook.com/pipecreekranch

I'm going to check everyone out when I get back to my computer! I wish Facebook would let me group my likes so I can keep everyone in 1 place!!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I have a ton of pictures I want to add to our page but of course they are on my laptop that will not turn on anymore


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/sunrisefarmnc


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

GoldenSeal said:


> Yours doesn't come up for me
> 
> Yours doesn't give me an option to "like" it for some reason.


Oops! I put it on here wrong. It's is Facebook.com/rockinrmr

That should work!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is mine http://www.Facebook.com/elranchoasnoblanco

Includes info on goats, donkeys and agriculture advocacy.

I also blog about building el Rancho http://asnoblanco.blogspot.com

Karen in Texas


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

http://m.facebook.com/pages/Griffin...warfs/341012875942733?id=341012875942733&_rdr


----------



## CrossedFlagsAcres (Mar 31, 2013)

So...HOW on earth do I like other fb pages? My farm fb page is a business page, not the same as my personal one. I haven't been able to figure out if it is possible to like other pages on it! If it isn't possible I will like these pages from my personal page, love looking at them all!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Mine is in my signature


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I was just checking back into this thread to see if anyone had posted any new ones. I bet there are even more people out there with pages now so I figured I would bump this up again so we could all share any new ones!

I have two facebook pages, my farm page and my husband's dog's page, lol.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/PhoenixDown-Farm/136510583125084

Dexter's page is a dog themed page, it has funny dog pictures and stuff like that.

https://www.facebook.com/dexterviolet


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine is Blue Belle Hills Farm.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine is Oleo Acres LLC.... I'll post the link when I get home to my puter


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here we are! https://www.facebook.com/ThreeHavensGoats

Patti also has her own page  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Patti-D-and-Company/178423805629475


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I have blog
Preposterouslyfarming.blogspot.com

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure if mine is back in there or not, but it is: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Prairie-Trail-Dairy-Goats/157373607683747


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I liked all of you guys.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CapriGem/206806622713007?ref=hl


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Liked most! here is mine!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Anglo-Nubian-Usama-goat/345390985577613


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Just got our website up, it's not done yet but tell me what you think preposterouslyfarming.com

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Mine is Fenn Farms!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

We will be looking at it thanks


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Ours is Erebor Acres. We just set it up a few weeks ago, so not much on it as of yet....but we have 3 does that will be kidding in Feb and March, so stay tuned!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Will do


----------



## kssherwin (Sep 4, 2013)

I have one: https://www.facebook.com/larkwickfarmgoats Love looking at everyone's pages and liked them all...what a cool idea especially for someone like me who is just getting into goats!


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

we are https://www.facebook.com/CountryNaturalsLewistonNE would LOVE to get some more likes! I will be looking through this thread and LIKING you guys too!


----------



## PumpkinandCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

We do! 

Pumpkin and Cookie


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We have one. www.facebook.com/gregoryfarm1 we just started the page and don't have A lot on it yet.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I went through and liked all of your alls pages. I hope I didn't miss any. I'm doing this from my phone.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Bjsbeef?ref=hl


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Off to like everyone's pages that I haven't already! Mine is www.facebook.com/lazyjdairy


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Ok everyone sorry for the delay, but I am going to like everyone's pages now!!  
www.facebook.com/fennfarms


----------

